# New RTX Arsenic 17x7.0 Rims/Tires Installed on 2013 Cruze LS!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like the rims!


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I like the rims!


Thanks! They turned out much better than expected, filled out my wheel well nicely for 17" rims and they go with the color scheme I'm shooting for pretty well.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

thespr said:


> Last weekend I got interior LED lights installed, *new aftermarket projector headlights*, and a sound system installed (start to an SPL build, Sundown Audio SA-12 Sub).
> A
> Well this weekend I finally pulled the trigger and got my new rims and tires installed.
> 
> ...


Love the rims AND the headlights...Got a link for the headlights?


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> thespr said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend I got interior LED lights installed, *new aftermarket projector headlights*, and a sound system installed (start to an SPL build, Sundown Audio SA-12 Sub).
> ...


They're the Spec D headlights that can be found on several websites, however I got mine on eBay brand new for only $215. They even had a smoked version too that was darker but I heard they had low light output with their stock bulbs so I went with the standard housing. I put Philips Crystalvision Ultra bulbs in them and the output is fine enough for me and the light is more white than I expected. In SUPER HEAVY water environments some moisture collects inside the bottom of the housing but dries out quickly, even on top of my OCD level silicone sealant job I did on it lol, I believe because there's a hole in the back of the housing for wiring and stuff but it's no big deal to me. Daylight running lights are the Halo and the LED bar, they've turned quite a few heads I love them.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

looks great...but the effort to keep those rims clean....ouch!


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

MB2014LT2 said:


> looks great...but the effort to keep those rims clean....ouch!


Thanks! Yeah it will be tedious but worth it hahah


----------

